# 11weeks 4 days :)



## skyraaa

Please can u have a guess I know it's not a great pic :( can't see a nub baby wasn't giving anything away lol I already have 3 girls hoping this is a Lil boy!!
 



Attached Files:







1485957918024150182410.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## My_Story

:pink: 

I may be wrong though, nub is hard to see here and doesnt look any obvious angles....

Beautifully clear scan :cloud9:


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u for having a guess hun it's really not the greatest scan pic for having a guess baby wasn't giving anything away lol


----------



## My_Story

Mischevious already!! :haha: 
I posted my recent scan on here. Mines clear but not good angle too! :dohh:


----------



## skyraaa

My_Story said:


> Mischevious already!! :haha:
> I posted my recent scan on here. Mines clear but not good angle too! :dohh:

Il have a look :)


----------



## x Zaly x

Hmm its a hard one as can't really see nub so going to guess girl x


----------



## skyraaa

x Zaly x said:


> Hmm its a hard one as can't really see nub so going to guess girl x

Can't see any nub at all lol


----------



## skyraaa

Any1 else wanna guess :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

11+4 is too early for a nub guess as they all look girly at this point unfortunately, any chance of getting a private scan on the 13th week mark to get some perfect nub shots :)


----------



## skyraaa

6lilpigs said:


> 11+4 is too early for a nub guess as they all look girly at this point unfortunately, any chance of getting a private scan on the 13th week mark to get some perfect nub shots :)

Lol I would love to but think my oh wud have something to say about that ;) gonna book a gender scan at 17 weeks tho just hate not knowing lol


----------



## 6lilpigs

skyraaa said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> 11+4 is too early for a nub guess as they all look girly at this point unfortunately, any chance of getting a private scan on the 13th week mark to get some perfect nub shots :)
> 
> Lol I would love to but think my oh wud have something to say about that ;) gonna book a gender scan at 17 weeks tho just hate not knowing lolClick to expand...

Tell him its a late xmas or early birthday present! A nice video from 13 weeks on the dot should definitely reveal all:)


----------



## skyraaa

6lilpigs said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> 11+4 is too early for a nub guess as they all look girly at this point unfortunately, any chance of getting a private scan on the 13th week mark to get some perfect nub shots :)
> 
> Lol I would love to but think my oh wud have something to say about that ;) gonna book a gender scan at 17 weeks tho just hate not knowing lolClick to expand...
> 
> Tell him its a late xmas or early birthday present! A nice video from 13 weeks on the dot should definitely reveal all:)Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Will Try that ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl guess :pink:


----------



## sweet83

I guess its a boy..:baby:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Girl


----------



## skyraaa

sweet83 said:


> I guess its a boy..:baby:

I like ur guess;-)


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u ladies for having a guess for me will find out at 17 weeks :)


----------



## lau86

I really can't tell! Plus I agree 11+4 too early. They've even got their hand by their head so can't even see the skull! So awkward must be a boy lol


----------



## skyraaa

lau86 said:


> I really can't tell! Plus I agree 11+4 too early. They've even got their hand by their head so can't even see the skull! So awkward must be a boy lol

Hahaha b about right ;) but yes I agree it's far to early and baby isn't even giving any sort of clues lol tbh it gives me hope I may still get my Lil boy fx :)


----------



## Wish85

Even though baby is giving nothing away in these pics, I'm going to give you a boy guess lovely, as I know that's what your preference is. There is nothing convincing me it's a girl so by process of elimination the only other option is boy :haha:


----------



## skyraaa

Wish85 said:


> Even though baby is giving nothing away in these pics, I'm going to give you a boy guess lovely, as I know that's what your preference is. There is nothing convincing me it's a girl so by process of elimination the only other option is boy :haha:

Thank u hun :) :) ;)


----------



## skyraaa

Gonna find out in 12 days can't come quick enough any more guesses? Will update when I know


----------



## skyraaa

Well just thought I'd update I got my boy over the moon isn't the word!!!


----------



## StarryEyed88

skyraaa said:


> Well just thought I'd update I got my boy over the moon isn't the word!!!



Congrats!!! That's so amazing x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## george83

skyraaa said:


> Well just thought I'd update I got my boy over the moon isn't the word!!!

Yay congratulations!! So happy for you x x


----------



## sweet83

Congrats Skyraa ..so happy for u!! I guessed it right


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u so much every1 soooo happy love that there's a little willy in my tummy lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

LOL! :haha:


----------

